
Elon Musk Acquitted of Defamation Against British Diver - redm
https://ourbitcoinnews.com/elon-musk-tesla-ceo-elon-musk-defamation-case-latest-news-updates-elon-musk-acquitted-after-calling-british-cave-diver-pedo-guy-acquitted-in-case-of-elon-musk-defamation-britis/
======
Havoc
Am South African - never heard of the phrase. Certainly not pedo cow??

Closest I can think of is pedo mustache. And there it has actual hints of
candy van about it so not helping his cause.

~~~
aaron695
Copyrighted article is tossed into a language converter and tossed back.

And you get a new article.

With a few improvements to the story like guy -> cow

Might be a GAN, but seems to high tech

